# Half-Hitch Tackle WARNING



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have heard that there are fraudulent credit/debit card charges being initiated in Chicago for customers of Half-Hitch Tackle.

If you have shopped there recently you may want to check your statement/accounts for such.

 thieves!!


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

I had both my Regions debit card hit and my American Express last week. I wasnt sure which local store had leaked all the info but Half-Hitch would make sense.

One card was used all over New York city the other was used to buy gas all over North Caralina. I guess they "imprint" your info on a dummy card then sign it however they want.

I would sure like to meet the guy(s) that did it.... they should get the death penalty IMO.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

No surprise. Just another reason half hitch sucks.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

check your credit reports and make sure they didn't open another line. Sorry about your misfortune Kobia. Hope you get it all fixed soon.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*NOT pointing fingers at Half-Hitch*

In the electronic world this data could be exposed anywhere along the transaction chain. Probably not the store's fault.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> not the store's fault.


 
They've always been good to me, and I know the one in destin will match any stores price on products.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

What hjordan said.... half hitch in Destin has good people , fair prices and good local info...


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Half hitch are great people. Always fair and work hard to take care of me when I visit. Oddly enough, though, my Regions debit card was hit last week too; multiple charges at gas stations in Memphis before they shut it down.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

I had my account tapped into also this past week, Damn criminals, not sure how they did it but I use half hitch alot. Cant say enough good things about the Destin half hitch though. They have always been good to me,


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine was closed by Regions last week because of Arkansas charges. I shop at Half Hitch in Destin. Are they aware of this at the store?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Typically its someone that has hacked into the owning swipe card machines system and not the business thats providing services. Had my Wachovia account raped last year and was not a pleasant experience. They must of had a friggin ball with my 1800 bucks shopping at some high dollar S.Florida department store. Wachovia did make good for it on my end after advising them I wasn't a high roller when it comes to clothes,only fishing sh*t! :thumbup:


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I got hit as well...about $1,400 worth...I also shop at the Destin HHT...Talked to Tim the other day...it wasn't him. As soon as he heard, he check his system and it's good to go...but what he speculated was that one of the processors in the SE got whacked...which is what my bank told be when I filed the report. They said it "Looked Like It", but nothing firm yet as of a week ago...the FBI and Secret Svc are on it aparently.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*It's in the news... and again NOT the store's fault*

Credit Card Fraud Cases Linked to Half Hitch Tackle 
01/03/11 - 04:19 PM 
Bay County Sheriff Office

Bay County, Fla: 
Bay County Sheriff Frank McKeithen issued an update today in the investigation regarding the fraudulent use of debit and credit cards from multiple area credit unions and banks.

Investigators with the Bay County Sheriff’s Office Criminal Investigations Division and the Secret Service believe at this time that the security breach of debit and credit card information does not appear to have occurred within the systems of any local credit union or bank.

Investigators have discovered that nearly all the victims have made transactions at Half Hitch Tackle using their debit or credit cards. Despite using precautions, the business recently experienced a systems security breach possibly originating overseas.



http://www.panhandleparade.com/inde...cases_linked_to_half_hitch_tackle/mbb7727510/


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

People We Don't know where or how this has Happened, I can't say alot do to Legal Reason,s They Got Me too and As you can See we are doing everything we can to Make sure your Info Is Safe and we always Have!!! if you have any ? please call Me or our PCB Store!!! I have been with HHT for 4 years and This has Never Happened and I hope it Never Does again!!!! You Don't know how Bad I feel about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

Got me too......$87 @ Wal-mart in California. I had just been to HH in Destin a few days before. 

New Years dinner, my debit card was declined! My buddy with me got hit too. 

Now that I think about it. I sent him to HH to get some bait that week.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ah shit my buddy just got his hit up from up north some where, where commercial fisherman we shop at half hitch every other week..i also had some stuff that looked funny... time for some questioning


----------



## btfl (Dec 2, 2010)

My Regions account got wiped out too. I sure wish they would catch them. It really pisses me off that I can't get MY money until the fraud department clears it up.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

They got me also in Chicago, luckily only $250 before I noticed it! Gonna start using more cash! My son got a call on Christmas Eve that they got him for $500 in Atlanta. I had to loan him some cash for a couple days! Sure would like to get my hands on them sunsabitches


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've stopped in Half-Hitch many times and ocasionally order stuff on line from them. I can't imagine anyone at a reputable business like HH doing anything that would compromise the system.

Thiss is terrible. I hope this negative publicity doesn't hurt Half Hitch because times are mighty hard for everybody, especially tackle stores.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

*HH*

I too got my account wiped out. I shopped at HH in Destin right before Christmas as well. Can't blame the store, but it's unfortunate it happened. Could have happened anywhere. It definitely won't stop me from shopping at Half Hitch. Well, once the bank gives me my money back!


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

I heard about this the other day, and I hate it has happened. Being PCI compliant is a huge issue, and its pretty tough to implement. Unfortunately, as I have been told, that if you aren't PCI compliant, and you are the reason that CC #s get out, you are responsible for all of the charges. Its a horrible way to start the year off, esp after last year. Hopefully they get this all cleared up, as it could kill just about any company this hits. Good luck to our friends to the east.


----------



## Scout (Dec 13, 2007)

Just happened to us and both credit cards were duplicated and used in two different cities. Go to www.panhandleparade.com and see "Credit Card Fraud Linked to Half Hitch Tackle". We got the first charge cleared , card cancelled and money returned and darned if they didn't charge a second on the the other card associated with the account.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I went there in navarre on the week of christmas, and last week I had a call about my card having a fake replica made and being used in illinois. had to cancel it and had the bad charges dropped. but have always been a fan of half-hitch, guess I just won't use my card there anymore.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I got hit the other day after leaving work in the amount of $200.00 after stopping at a Tom Thumb in Crestview, had a .02 cent charge to my account, then a $1.00 pay pal charge, then the $200.00, I have shopped at Half Hitch but it hasn't been in several months. A buddy of mine also got hit after visiting the Tom Thumb and he also shops at HH, so I don't know if it is coming from HH or the Tom Thumb.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I was called on Dec 23rd PM by Chase who backs my Visa card about possible fraudulent charges in North Carolina and NY. So I denied the charges and canceled the card. Glad for the quick response by the credit card company. I shop at half hitch also and didn't have a clue as to how my card number got duped.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got hit by some scumbag purchasing items at a Sam's Club for $1300 and a Best Buy for $800 in Buford, GA. USAA Fraud Alert called us to verify the charges which we declined. I shopped at HH in Destin a couple days before Christmas. I hope these people get caught and hung by the balls. Semper Fi.

Junior


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't blame Half Hitch Tackle, when using your debit card anywhere your risking your information from being stolen. Ask yourself how many times do I use my debit card then ask your how many times do I use it at half hitch tackle see where I'm going with this? Do you think half hitch would really steal your card info and sell it, I don't think so it's bad for business. More then likely you buy things online and that's where most of your information is stolen just think you type every single detail about the card onto your computer. Even if you have the latest spyware/virus protection programs there are still some that are less known that slips under the radar trust me I create software for a living for the usn. If your going to buy something online goto wal-mart and buy a prepaid card and shop that way it's a little more safer and speaking of wal-mart did you know they collect information on you every time your swipe that card?
Also to add if you use a Credit Union "Navy Federal, Eglin Federal, .etc" and your debit card is stolen once you think your card has been stolen cancel the card goto the union and fill out a Debit Card Protection Sheet in most cases once it's proved that the charges were fraudulent and not authorized by the card holder the union will refund your money back from which they required to by the FTC if you don't know what that is just search FTC Gov and debit card fraud.
This is just my two cents...


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

appleguy said:


> I wouldn't blame Half Hitch Tackle, when using your debit card anywhere your risking your information from being stolen. Ask yourself how many times do I use my debit card then ask your how many times do I use it at half hitch tackle see where I'm going with this? Do you think half hitch would really steal your card info and sell it, I don't think so it's bad for business. More then likely you buy things online and that's where most of your information is stolen just think you type every single detail about the card onto your computer. Even if you have the latest spyware/virus protection programs there are still some that are less known that slips under the radar trust me I create software for a living for the usn. If your going to buy something online goto wal-mart and buy a prepaid card and shop that way it's a little more safer and speaking of wal-mart did you know they collect information on you every time your swipe that card?
> Also to add if you use a Credit Union "Navy Federal, Eglin Federal, .etc" and your debit card is stolen once you think your card has been stolen cancel the card goto the union and fill out a Debit Card Protection Sheet in most cases once it's proved that the charges were fraudulent and not authorized by the card holder the union will refund your money back from which they required to by the FTC if you don't know what that is just search FTC Gov and debit card fraud.
> This is just my two cents...



If this post was in response to mine, I think you misunderstand. I bear no ill will against HH; was only stating where I used the card. I will continue to frequent HH in Destin as they have always treated me well. My ire is directed towards the low life MFs who tried to use someone else's hard earned cash to get what they wanted. Hate thieves! Semper Fi.

Junior


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

nfo2na I understand and I didn't misunderstand the post when I read it just giving people a little something to think about while knowing there rights and how to handle fraudulent charges. I also had my debit card stolen not the actual card but the info a cloned card was made and used in South FL I bought some cuban kids a Nintendo Wii for Christmas, So I know where your coming from. Also I shop at Half Hitch Tackle in Navarre all of the time in fact I'm about to purchase a new shimano tyrnos 20 from there can you believe that there actually cheaper then anywhere that I've been! $189! + 20% off on the rod.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*This same thing happened.*

This same thing happened to a bunch of folks who were using their debit and CC @ Valartas all over Pensacola. I know the people who run Valartas are not thieves, they were victims as much as the people who were scammed. They took a helluva hit as far as reputation is concerned.
We still eat there, we just use cash. HH will get the bug out, and most likely some douch/s will spend some time looking at 4 walls and toilet.


----------



## Banshee (Nov 13, 2007)

Same thing happened to me with my Eglin Federal Debit Card with charges in New York City. We decided to cancel the cards and we are going back to cash and checks. I to shop at Half Hitch at Destin but doubt the good folks there have anything to do with it. But it certainly sounds like it is epidemic. I even have Life Lock and it still happened. Also have people opening up credit cards in my name in Georgia. Can't stop that as they have my identity now.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Banshee said:


> ...I even have Life Lock and it still happened. Also have people opening up credit cards in my name in Georgia. Can't stop that as they have my identity now.


What is LifeLock doing about it?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

If you haven't done so within a year you can go to www.annualcreditreport.com and get a free credit report from each of the three credit reporting agencies. It will give you a summary of all your outstanding credit lines to see if any new ones have opened that you don't know about and provides a means to dispute any of the items on your report. 

*AnnualCreditReport.com* is a centralized service for consumers to request free annual credit reports. It was created by the three nationwide consumer credit reporting companies - *Equifax*, *Experian* and *TransUnion*.

*AnnualCreditReport.com provides consumers with the secure means to request and obtain a free credit report once every 12 months from each of the three nationwide consumer credit reporting companies in accordance with the Fair and Accurate Credit Transactions Act (FACT Act).*


----------



## Banshee (Nov 13, 2007)

Going to contact Lifelock tomorrow and ask them just that. It appears they can't deliver what they promise. They did send me a credit report when I got the service.
Thanks for the tip on the credit report service. Will look into that tomorrow also.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Life Lock is a Social Security Protection Agency not a debit card protection they only block unauthorized uses of your Social Security Number not DEBIT CARD Protection that is your Credit Union or Bank.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW - I thought my issue was one off. I was called by Bank of America on 23 Dec about someone using "my" credit card and trying to buy $1300 worth of stuff from Target in Brooklyn NY - BOFA declined the sale. Reading this and looking back, I had used my credit card in the Navarre HH late Oct.

It is for these reasons I use my credit card and seldom use my debit card. Any BS on the account is the credit card company's problem and not my money.

I checked my credit report afterwards and it was clean - hope it stays that way. I had an issue with ID theft about 14 yrs ago, and I can tell you it's a pain in the a$$.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

For those that had it happen to them you might want to look into a Security Freeze or alert.
http://www.experian.com/consumer/security_freeze.html#state


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

appleguy said:


> Life Lock is a Social Security Protection Agency not a debit card protection they only block unauthorized uses of your Social Security Number not DEBIT CARD Protection that is your Credit Union or Bank.


Thanks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn, thats what it was! On the 26th I got a call from Regions verifying a $400 purchase in Spain and the next day my wife got a call from them asking to verify a large purchase in Puerto Rico. Ive used both of our cards at HH in the past month. 

Now I dont believe it was anyone's fault at HH directly. I dont know, but maybe its just me but I dont see Redfish or the other fellar that I always talk to there as the types that would steal a CC number. :blink:


----------

